# Need a software for Image Map Coordinates in Web-Designing?



## clerkman1612 (Jan 10, 2011)

Guys! I m pursuing a* Web-Designing Course *in a local institute. I have already got two softwares regarding it. Those are *Adobe Dreamweaver CS3 *and *Adobe PhotoShop CS3.* But I need another software too. It is for the following thing:-
(As you all digit experts know)In Notepad we sometime use *Client-Side Image Map*.In the map, we specify the exact coordinates (in the map/photo) to make a hyperlink. So to find what is the number of that coordinates in that photo I need the software. Let me give u an example plz:-
img src ="xyz.jpg" alt ="ImageMap" usemap="#imap" 
Mapname ="IMAP"
area name ="link1" shape =rect coords ="98,104 209,126" href ="xyz.htm"

 so in this command we know the coordinate already for creating a hyperlink in the respective photo.But if we don't know the right coordinates then we obviously cannot type correct coordinates in the above command in order to create a hyperlink in the map.

So Guys I need a software which can tell that in a photo/map the area in which I have clicked mouse cursor is which coordinates?
It would be helpful if you recommend me a cheap software for it and or even if u give me a link for it.
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey just open dreamweaver and put a imagemap over it and then drag it to cover the area. No need of knowing co-ordinates


----------

